# Canon MV550i DVC driver help



## lightningrealms (Jan 1, 2008)

Hi there, hope this is the correct forum.
I have a Canon MV550i Video camera which I recently used to film a lot of stuff, but when I tried to upload it to the computer (windows XP) via a USB cable, it asked for a DVC storage driver to be installed. I don't have the CD for the software, so I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I could either download the driver from somewhere off the net, or if anybody has a way to get movies from the camera onto the computer to be edited via windows movie maker 2? The film is stored on the Sony premium digital videocassette miniDV. 
Thanks in advance
Tim


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

http://www.soft32.com/download_181383.html

http://support-in.canon-asia.com/EN...=model==MV550i
menu==Download
os==Windows XP&

http://www.canon.co.nz/products/digital_video_cameras/home/mv550i.aspx


----------



## lightningrealms (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, but I'm afraid none of those links provide an actual download for a windows XP DVC storage driver :sigh: 
The soft32 website redirects me to a Canon USA site, which then doesn't recognise my MV550i, and the other two websites provide downloads, just not downloads for a windows XP MV550i DVC driver. Is there anything else I can do? Thanks


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Try the DVC driver for Windows 2000.
http://support-in.canon-asia.com/EN...&binning-state=menu==Download
model==MV550i
&

http://support-nz.canon.co.nz/EN/se...ameras&series=Home&model=MV550i&menu=Download


----------



## Houndog777 (May 17, 2007)

Here's another.
http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/95985

Also download the read-me, there's an explicit procedure for installation.


----------

